# Proper methods to fill concrete gaps, holes, cracks and resurface concrete



## stadry (Jun 20, 2009)

1st, 4Kpsi pressure wshr & turbo nozzle,,, if that won't remove all the glue, elec grinder & diamond turbo cup wheel,,, resurface w/polymer-modified cement - we use eliteCrete - w/wither integral color OR acid-stain it.

' horizontal gaps ' don't get ' repaired ' but sealed,,, need backer rod & sealant - we use sika polysulfide OR polyurethane OR 100% silicone.

the ' divot ' will be repaired when resurfacing.

' small cracks ' that are cosmetic will be fixed by resurfacing,,, we'd v-cut the larger & fill w/epoxy loaded w/fine aggregate,,, it'd be necessary to sawcut new control jnt alongside preventing crk from reappearing.

don't waste your time w/paint - it NEVER sticks to conc,,,coatings do, NOT paint,,, 1 last point - there isn't ANYTHING that'll be a help that's avail at apron stores,,, if you're out of work & really WANT TO WORK, call your eliteCrete distributor :thumbup:


----------



## jzam42 (Oct 20, 2009)

*reply to itsreallyconc*

Thank you for the reply. I have a question about your following statement:

' horizontal gaps ' don't get ' repaired ' but sealed,,, need backer rod & sealant - we use sika polysulfide OR polyurethane OR 100% silicone.

I thought of using wire mesh as a backer but did not think I could get it deep enough. It would really have to be close to the surface which I don't think would work right?. 
Where can I find the backer rod you mention? Is it similar to foam backer rod you would use in caulking, If so how do I find a piece wide enough? The widest piece I can find is 5/8 of an inch. There is really nothing for the backer rod to rest on in my scenario. It would have to be held in place somehow.

Again thank you for your help!


----------



## JohnG (Jul 20, 2010)

I would tile the steps and porch.


----------



## stadry (Jun 20, 2009)

either buy from a pro const supply house OR twist the 5/8" til its a tight fit,,, friction/compression ' holds ' the rod in place,,, tile would work however any movement will reflect upward thru them resulting in more cracks,,, why do this job twice or more ?

i wouldn't use tile on any exterior application even in atlanta IF we were goind to stay in the home for long


----------



## JohnG (Jul 20, 2010)

What about slate? on the face of the steps could you leave a 1/4 gap and then seal the horizontal. Maybe place a mesh to support the sealant.

on a related note... the reason i was reading this post in the first place.

I have a gap/crack 10 ft long here 2 pieces of concrete meet. think of where the drive way meets the garage floor. I want to fill the gap/crack with somthing that will take a concrete stain as i want to stain both peices of concrete and am concerned.

I was thinking of filling the bottom with sikaflex self leveling sealant then applying a acrylic based tile grout or... using Sika Textured sealant.

The crack probably should be V cut... but I am not sure it is really necessary. I am looking for a solution that will hold long term and take stain...

Thanks.


----------



## stadry (Jun 20, 2009)

slate has no tensile strength & we've removed as much of it as we have tile,,, mesh doesn't provide the proper sealant configuration for any sealant.

that ' gap/crack ' is probably acting as a joint so NOTHING that's not flexible,,, larger backer rod & sealant - sika has colors avail.


----------

